# Pax prime



## Dannoo93 (Mar 28, 2013)

So idk if any of u ever heard.of pax prime its in seattle august 29-september 1st i believe tickets are 60$ for fri,sat,and sun or 30$ each day.individually if u wanna go id recomend buying ur tickets on when tjey.go.on sale within the next few months...its pretty much a mini e3 convention i went in 2011 and had a blast only went for 1 day but will do.all 3 this year...score sweet.free schwag play demos of new games like at e3,some cosplay if ur into that(not me lol) anime and more...they had halo fest when i went because halo 4 had just been.anpunced and tons of other gears and skyrim shit....just thought id share with all u fellow gamers and nerds


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 28, 2013)

http://prime.paxsite.com/


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

if you game and oyu dont know what pax is. youre not a gamer.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not true pax is small compared to all other conventions.so quit talkin out ya bum...i never knew what pax was till 2011 and i can guarantee ive put in my time over the past 16 years ive been.playin games.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> Not true pax is small compared to all other conventions.so quit talkin out ya bum...i never knew what pax was till 2011 and i can guarantee ive put in my time over the past 16 years ive been.playin games.


 pax is WELL known, ^_^ thats why they have 2 of em


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Dannoo93 said:
> 
> 
> > Not true pax is small compared to all other conventions.so quit talkin out ya bum...i never knew what pax was till 2011 and i can guarantee ive put in my time over the past 16 years ive been.playin games.
> ...



Well there are more then 2 only 2 in america bam bal lamb black betty


----------

